# Delmarva 2009 - crew meeting



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

*Update meeting place and time.*
We'll be meeting at Annapolis Boatyard Bar and Grill on Feburary 7th 2009 at 3pm eastern time.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

sounds great. Any idea for a place?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a fan of Downtown or Eastport, like everyone else. Seeing that it'll be pretty cold, I'd like to meet at a pub or other resturaunt. Obviously I could call ahead as to avoid the cluster screw of seating 20+ people. Hopefully some of the locals to annapolis can chime in with better info.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Chick & Ruths' for breakfast or lunch.
Marc


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*Meet*

How about "The Boatyard" Bar and grill in Eastport?


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

zz4gta,

Was there ever a final decision on crew meeting in Jan. / Feb.? I would be interested in attending but need to schedule as I have to travel a good distance (Va. Beach).


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Boatyard grill is good, heck anywhere is.
Keep in mind that a lot of us are going to be in Chicago the last weekend of January.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Would Feb. be a better month? Feb. 7th or 8th is fine by me. How does that work with everyone? After checking websites, I'm in favor of Boatyard Grill, any opposed, speak now.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Fine by me. I am flexible, so I will defer to the group. Just let me know time and place. Al


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Works for me, marked it on the calender. please keep informed of if any changes.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Will do sailking1, thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

That works fine for me.


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

Feb. 7th or 8th good with me. I will be out of town the following weekend.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt
updated first post with date.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Hi Guys: 

The crew of Crishelle (Chiscraft Apache 37 sloop) look forward to meeting you at the Boatyard Grill on Sat, 2/7. If the weather is nice, we'll sail up from Galesville.

Moe


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad to have you moe. 

I'll put together a list of people who posted in this thread and another for the other thread as I'm sure there will be some sailors who won't be able to make the meeting. 

Is there anyone who would like to lead the meeting? Keep a bunch of sailors in line and on topic? Maybe post up suggestions of things we want to cover. I put in my vote in no particular order of some topics that may need to be hashed out...

First order of business I think should be a head count of who's there, what boats are making the trip (definites) who needs crew, and who's looking for a ride. Food and drinks, and then "interviews" can start to match some people up with a boat. I'm not against playing "musical crew" and having people jump from boat to boat. I think this would be a great experience for those who want to crew to get a lot of time on different boats in. However planning would take a little more effort to avoid one boat with 15 crew while the other is single handing (unless they want it that way). Another order of business should be actually planning the trip. Giving dates and times (within reason) on what ports we'll hit and what crew will be expected to be at the docks at what time. Exchanging phone numbers and names of boats to call on the VHF will also be taken care of at this meeting. 

Let me know what you think. I certainly don't want this to be TOO organized as there will be lots of boats coming and going at different times of cruise and flexibility will be a must, I won't even get started on weather. 

all the best.
-Trevor


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Can I get a final headcount of who will be able to make it? Also include if you'll be bringing a guest. Thanks.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

ZZ, 

I'll be there on the 7th, with the misses riding along. Also does anyone have any suggestions for a decent inexpensive hotels near by the marina?


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*head count*

My wife and I will be there as well as one crew.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

So far 14 total. Need to finalize reservations. Speak up or we'll make you sit at the kiddie table...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Me and the misses will be there.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Sorry, I am busy that entire week (Feb 3-9) with a previous engagement. My plan is to join the gorup for part of the Chesapeake legs, maybe meeting and sailing a part of the Bay. Please keep us informed on the plans. My previous engagement is the Washington Auto Show (I am the photographer).


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

For a hotel, I'd recommend Chick & Ruth's Deli in Annapolis. It's a Jewish Deli with a B&B upstairs. Never stayed there but always wanted to. 

Moe


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We'll join you for the social part of the meeting in Feb, and if you happen to be in the Annap area over the weekend, we'll join you for a raftup if we can. (No vacation time left b/c we're getting ready to cruise next winter)

OTOH, Dan may be leading a Navy training Delmarva around that time (race ya?). He's done as many as 3/summer. We'd offer relevant info, but they run 24/7 so have no info on great stopping places ...


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

My wife & I plan to attend.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Wayne25, added you to the list. 

One possible problem I've found by calling the annapolis grill. They do not accept reservations. This posses a problem as we almost have 20 people who plan to attend this meeting, and I'm not familiar with the size of the venue. I can get there almost an hour early to start to reserve seating, but they might look at me funny since I'm only one person. I plan to call back later tonight and talk to a manager, but I'm open to other places as well.


----------



## maya2lucky (Apr 28, 2006)

*Just checked this thread..would love to join*

Would like to join you all on this meeting. Have Freedom 40 in Annapolis and timing - last week of May - seems right for me to join.
me and wife. but depending on sailing plan, may also take a crew or two.
Please add me to the list.
Hemant


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Maya, got ya, thanks.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

zz - we can join you early as well. Boatyard has a back room that can accomodate parties our size, though it won't be private.


----------



## earl444 (Apr 1, 2007)

zz, 

I will probably be there...Feb 7 @ 1PM. if it is too late to schedule me I can stand if seating is taken, not a problem, would like to be there to meet some of the others... you're doing a good job with this.

ron


----------



## earl444 (Apr 1, 2007)

you might want to consider paper paste on name tags


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I cant make this, but it is timely.

Baltimore Boat Show
January 21-25, 2009



Mid-winter reprieve at The Baltimore Boat Show

The Maryland School of Sailing and Seamanship will present a display and teach seminars at The Baltimore Boat Show this coming weekend, January 21-25, 2009. We will be located in Booth 65 near Gratitude Yachting Center, along the wall next to the Sailing Seminars tent.

Maryland School's representatives, including Captain David Appleton, Captain Billy Psimas, First Mate David Gifford, and General Manager Rita Hanson, will be on hand to answer your questions. The school will also be presenting seminars throughout the show. We hope to meet and reminisce with some of our graduates and prospective students at this show. So do tell your friends and plan to attend.

Seminar Schedule

Thursday, January 22, 2009:

2:00 PM: Graduating to Sailboats; A Primer - Captain David Appleton
The world is your oyster! Limitless options for cruising in a sailboat.

Mini Seminar: "What Makes Sailboats Go?" - Captain David Appleton

Friday, January 23, 2009:

2:00 PM Circumnavigating The DelMarVa Peninsula - Captain David Appleton
This seminar will discuss the preparation, log keeping, safety, navigational challenges and weather considerations for the 400 mile advanced coastal cruise originating in the northern Chesapeake Bay, down Delaware Bay, offshore in the Atlantic Ocean from Cape Henlopen to Cape Henry at Norfolk and up Chesapeake Bay.

5:45 PM Docking; Fundamental Techniques - Captain David Appleton
Are you the Circus? The Clown? Or the Lion Tamer? This seminar covers essential docking techniques and concepts including preparing the boat and crew, docking and undocking procedures, wind and current effects, close quarter maneuvering, use of spring lines and mooring techniques.

Saturday, January 24, 2009:

2:15 PM Cruising the Virgin Islands with Confidence - Captain David Appleton
This seminar will discuss weather expectations, navigation, coral reefs, dealing with customs, avoiding running aground, wave action, dealing with anchorages, currents between islands, and earning your bareboat certificate.

Mini Seminars:
"Using Charts: Where am I and how do I get there from here?" - First Mate David Gifford
"What Makes Sailboats Go" - Captain David Appleton

Sunday, January 25, 2009:

11:45 PM Docking; Fundamental Techniques - Captain David Appleton
Are you the Circus? The Clown? Or the Lion Tamer? This seminar covers essential docking techniques and concepts including preparing the boat and crew, docking and undocking procedures, wind and current effects, close quarter maneuvering, use of spring lines and mooring techniques.

2:15 PM Circumnavigating The DelMarVa Peninsula - Captain David Appleton
This seminar will discuss the preparation, log keeping, safety, navigational challenges and weather considerations for the 400 mile advanced coastal cruise originating in the northern Chesapeake Bay, down Delaware Bay, offshore in the Atlantic Ocean from Cape Henlopen to Cape Henry at Norfolk and up Chesapeake Bay.

Mini Seminar: "Marlinspike Seamanship; Knots you need to know around the dock. A hands on demonstration." - Captain Billy Psimas


We hope to see you there!

The Crew at The Maryland School of Sailing and Seamanship


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Hopefully won't be a problem. I've left another message with the manager, if I don't hear back tomorrow, I'll leave one with the owner. 

22 people so far.

Santa, thanks for the info! Go figure, lol.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

ZZ, looks like my admiral has to work that day, so one less for me. See you then.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

We've (MMR and I) been opted out for the 30th b-day of our oldest, in Cleveland. 
Sorry, but take us off the list.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

No problem chuck & badsanta. Thanks for keeping me informed. 

Update, I spoke with the manager and they're still not to keen on giving us a reservation. 1pm is there prime time, and they don't feel the need to help us out, however, if we wanted to come another time they might be able to put something together. I can still get there an hour early and grab as many tables as I can, but there will be no guaranteed seating.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

If you have to change the time it's OK with me. What ever works, to me a few hours later is fine. I would think a non rush hour would be better


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

zz4gta said:


> Would Feb. be a better month? Feb. 7th or 8th is fine by me. How does that work with everyone? After checking websites, I'm in favor of Boatyard Grill, any opposed, speak now.


How about 2 or 3 instead. Let the Boatyard know it is a lunch meeting. That way they will be making some money instead of us just using valuable table space! Did you sail this weekend ? It was mighty cold!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

As a former restaurant owner. Restaurants hate to fill a room and serve coffee for 2 hours. Its their space and they have a right to make money. Make it later and we all can have a late lunch or early supper. They may look forward to having us back again.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Time has been changed to 1500 on Feb. 7th. 

Only other option whas to do a breakfast at 10am. I figured breakfast was a no go considering some of us must travel to get to the meeting.


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

badsanta said:


> I cant make this, but it is timely.
> 
> Baltimore Boat Show
> January 21-25, 2009
> ...


Anybody going?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I am, I havent decided if I am going Friday or sunday


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Probably Sunday as I know another will be there


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't make it Sunday, Was thinking about Friday. If I can sneak out!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

What's the cost associated with the seminar? I may make the sunday presentation.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> What's the cost associated with the seminar? I may make the sunday presentation.


I'm thinking its covered for the price of admission. I hope so, 'cause I've changed my plans to go on Sunday for the seminar, while my friends/crew are all going on Saturday.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

google baltimore boat show 2009. Free parking at camden yard. I will be there Sunday also


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't see anything on the website, so hopefully it'll be include in addmission. I plan to make the Sunday seminar. Shoot me a PM w/ a phone number if you guys wanna meet up.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

It looks like, I'm gonna have to bag on the meeting. One of my very close friends has accepted a new opportunity out of state and will be moving to Myrtle Beach SC mid February. The only opportunity we'll have to throw him a send off is this Saturday. Its an unexpected conflict, but I have to say I'm happy for him, because he's talked about wanting to move to the SC coast almost the entire 15 years I've known him. He's had to endure an almost 50%paycut at his current job so this is a great opportunty for him and his family. 

Sorry I will miss this but hopefully, the "Cliff notes" version will get posted here.

Bill


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Since we're about 3 hours away, I was planning on getting a room overnight and seeing a bit of Annapolis while we're there. Any comment on the Historic Inns of Annapolis? From the website, it looks like my wife would like the place. Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Any More Room?*

My wife and I are interested in joining in on this trip. Is there room for 2 more at the Boat Yard meeting?

David and Peg


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Check out the B&B Harbor View Inn: Harbor View Inn of Annapolis

Had a lovely time there. Great location.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

cruiserdave said:


> My wife and I are interested in joining in on this trip. Is there room for 2 more at the Boat Yard meeting?
> 
> David and Peg


Of course. I'll let the Boat Yard people know.


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*Contact sheet*

Here is a contact sheet I made up to bring to the meeting. We can print completed copies for each boat on the trip. Please fill it out and bring it with you.

Sailnet DelMarVA Trip
Contact Sheet

Boat name:__________________________________
Hailport:____________________________________
Boat make:__________________________________
Boat model:__________________________________
Boat length:__________________________________
Boat color: hull _________ Sheer stripe____________ Boot stripe______
VHF - call sign if applicable ____________________
DSC -Digital Selective Calling MMSI # if applicable________________

Boat owner's name:__________________________
Address:______________________________________
Home phone #_____________________
Cell phone #_______________________

Emergency contact
Name: __________________________
Phone: Home____________________ Cell__________________
Relationship:_____________________________

Crew
# of crew members: ____________
Names of crewmembers:
_______________________________

_______________________________

_______________________________

_______________________________

Special skills
i.e: medical, mechanic, rigger
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*We have conflicts on the get together but would like to make the trip.*

Hi, Dan. My husband and I are keen to join in the trip around the Delmarva. We have our vessel at Kent Narrows and would like to keep in touch for details as they get sorted out....like dates, way around, trip plan. Our draft is 5 ft. 3 in so we would expect to make a straight run on the Atlantic side of the trip. We would be open to having crew join us if someone is looking for a bunk. Please keep us in mind.

thanks,

Leslie
S/V "Tango", Cabo Rico 34
Kent Island, MD


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Leslie, 
I've been asked to take some notes at this meeting for another sailnet member, I'll try to remember to shoot you a copy as well. 

Dan,
Great job on the info sheet, thanks for you help!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, ZZ.  

Leslie and Clayton


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

If anyone wants to hang out in Annapolis earlier, I'll be at APS (annapolis performance sailing) a couple blocks up from the Grill. 104 severn ave.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Saturday*

I plan on being there Sat. ....


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

ZZ things changed and I cannot make it saturday. Still intrested in the trip. keep in touch AL


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

It was good to see everyone at the meeting. Thanks ZZ for putting it all together. The meeting place worked out. I'll look forward to more information as we get closer to the date.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

It was really nice seeing everyone there and putting faces with names. I can't thank all of you enough for being so laid back about the planning, I had visions of too many cooks in the kitchen, and not getting anything set in stone. A few things we discussed were:

*Direction:* Most people wanted to go with the wind, no surprise, which meant a CCW rotation. However, if there's some crazy, out of character weather, the option to go CW is still there, we're just "planning" on doing a CCW trip for the time being.

*Dates:* Seemed like a lot of people also didn't mind low light / night sailing, so we're trying to keep this trip time in the 6 day range. NOTE: if you have a slower boat, expect more night sailing, it's a great time to have canvas up, one of my favorite times to sail. The dates will vary depending on where you start from, however it will take place Memorial Day week. I'll be starting on the Saturday before that week unless someone wanted to meet up near the Potomac.

*Ports:* In the CCW direction ports that we WILL be making stops at are as follows:
Little Creek (Norfolk)
Cape May (Delaware)
Annapolis (MD)
Solomon's (MD)

I'm sure there are plenty of people who want to make more stops, and may need to if they have equipment problems. This trip is going to be pretty loose, the above ports are good places that cater to boaters, have great facilities, and places to anchor, grab a mooring or a slip for the night. If you want to make a 2 week trip out of it, it's not my place to tell you otherwise, but the majority has spoken, and most can't take off that much time from work (myself included).

I think it would be a good idea to post up some proposed dates of where we're going to be. For example:

Norfolk - 5-25
Cape May - 5-27
Annapolis - 5-29
Solomon's - 5-30
Please let me know if these are realistic. 
Or something like that. Using 4.5 knts (I really hope we make better boat speed though) this should give a decent start to better suggestions, as mine is only based on theory.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Hi Guys:

Your schedule is probably reasonable. Norfolk (Little Creek) is 100 miles away or two long days. If you leave early Sat, you could get there Sunday night or Monday at a more leisure pace. Often on these cruises that I've done in the past, someone says the starting point is Norfolk on a particular day (say get there Sunday night however) and you do a delivery to the starting location. (leave Sat and go till you get there.) Then the rest of the trip is more leisurely. Just a thought, but we've had some great sails in the evening on the bay. What's the moon going to be during our trip? 

In that case, some people might leave Friday night to get the jump and arrive in Norfolk 20 hours later. Just talking about different strategies. 

Moe


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

mgiguere said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> ... What's the moon going to be during our trip?
> ...
> ...


Nada.

StarDate Online | Moon Phase Calculator


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

midlifesailor said:


> Nada.
> 
> StarDate Online | Moon Phase Calculator


Figures...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> Figures...


Look on the positve side (I almost said bright), the stars should be awesome!


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

I guess we just turn on the radar unit...Oh well!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks for the update.*

ZZ thank you for the updated plan. Since I plan to take two week's vacation for sailing this year, we will plan to start out South during the week of May 16,gunkholing our way down to Norfolk. If any other vessels plan to do this, we would be happy to communication and share the journey.

Then we will join the one week group for the sail outside North to Cape May and on to Annapolis. Certainly we will keep a weather eye open and if we find the wind gods have them blowing out of the North, we may rethink the plan. We are looking forward to joining the group for the comraderie and communication during the run.

Are any boats running SSB or ham radio for setting up radio schedules? Will there be more shoreside get togethers prior to the kick off of the cruise?

It's warmin up! A bit more wind than one might want however.

Leslie

S/V "Tango"
Kent Island, MD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Radar? I go blind looking at mine. We could just "shoot the moon".


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't planned anything as of yet. Been really busy with work, and my internet at home is on hold at the moment. Sorry I can't keep the ball rolling a little faster than what it is. 

I'd be up for another meet up/raft up, not sure if we'll cover anything new though. 

Leslie, shoot me a PM with you schedule, I also be heading south and wouldn't mind meeting up on the way. 

I haven't really figured out how to get people connected with boats. I have the lists of everyone that filled out an info sheet. Is anyone against me posting their boat name/maker and the number of crew you're looking for? I don't plan to give out personal information unless I receive a PM from the person who gave it to me. Just let me know how you want to work it.


----------

